# WKRC



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

anybody else have trouble receivng the station today. It keeps goiung from 100% to 0%


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like multi-path.

Move your antenna, rotate the antenna to ignore multi-path or get a more directional antenna.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Sounds like multi-path.
> 
> Move your antenna, rotate the antenna to ignore multi-path or get a more directional antenna.


everthing is fine now.


----------

